# Cutting a Concrete Patio



## steve65 (Sep 14, 2006)

I live in Florida and we have a concrete patio in the back that is about 10' by 20'. It's think it's about 4"-5" thick. I basicall want cut a slight curve starting at the far corner and then the cut would continue along the long edge. This would basically be making the patio 9' by 20' after the curve was done. 
Hopefully that description makes sense but my question is what would be the best way to go about something like this? It seems like it wouldn't be too difficult with the right tools so I'm looking for some ideas.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 31, 2006)

Diamond Blade in a Saw. you could score it with the blade and Chip the rest down.... (if it runs right in to a planting bed)


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

That's a long way to cut with a diamond blade in a circular saw. It would take a long time and probably several blades. If you had a cheapo circ saw it would likely be ready for the trash when you were done too.

Best bet is to rent a masonry power saw.

They will cut curves if you get the technique right. I would practice cut in the waste area until I got the hang of it.

This is what you want to rent








http://www.stihl.us/construction/TS460.html

Check with rental houses, they will most likely have the Stihl brand for rent. Maybe others as well.


----------



## steve65 (Sep 14, 2006)

I was thinking the masonry saw was the way to go...I just wasn't sure if there was anything better and or easier for such a long run like this. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

A word of caution. If you twist the blade in the cut, you will likely lose blade segments. Those segments are dense and have an extremely high velocity. I have seen personally what they do to the forehead of the person holding the saw and the result was death. You do not make radius cuts with that type of saw; you make enough straight cuts to resemble a radius.


----------

